# Postmates Class Action Settlement



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

Anybody else get an email about this?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

No, only made a few deliveries.

What it the complaint for?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Nope


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

It's basically about misclassification of PM workers (employees vs independent contractors). If settlement is approved by the Court each person who fills out a claim will get a check based onthe number of miles driven. That's my quick n dirty, totally not thorough reading of it.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes. I got the notice email today. Here part of it


----------



## THE_TRAN$PORTER (Aug 30, 2017)

Yesssssir. Luckily I stumbled upon it in my email. I filed my claim. Any money is good money.


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

I did the same. I live in one of the states that I have to submit a claim.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Already submitted the paperwork.


----------

